
MathDeck: A math-aware search interface - wallflower
https://mathdeck.cs.rit.edu/
======
mncharity
In case authors see this, the last three videos of the intro popover (Upload,
Reuse, Download) are all "No video with supported format and MIME type found"
in a current firefox on linux. The earlier two (Handwriting, Creating) work.
Fwiw.

------
mettamage
This is super cool! There have been rare moments where I wish that something
like this existed. Bookmarked!

I wonder if there's something similar for code.

------
narrationbox
How does the LaTeX generation work? ML or heuristics or both?

